# Transmission Question



## mechdziner (Jul 8, 2004)

I have an 88 stanza 165K w/ ca20e engine 5sp tranny. Seems the tranny is going out on me. Currently I cant shift into 1st about half the time, sometimes it does fine others it either wont let me shift in at all(grinds) or feels like it shifts in but kicks out when clutch is released. Anyone know what the tranny model# is & where I could find a good used or rebuilt one. Its a good reliable car but I dont wanna spend 1500$ on a new tranny. Could the worn gears be replaced.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

mechdziner said:


> I have an 88 stanza 165K w/ ca20e engine 5sp tranny. Seems the tranny is going out on me. Currently I cant shift into 1st about half the time, sometimes it does fine others it either wont let me shift in at all(grinds) or feels like it shifts in but kicks out when clutch is released. Anyone know what the tranny model# is & where I could find a good used or rebuilt one. Its a good reliable car but I dont wanna spend 1500$ on a new tranny. Could the worn gears be replaced.


1st gear synchros were notorious for going out on these transmissions.


----------

